

Twitter sentiment surrounding the Osama Bin Laden events - robhawkes
http://rawkes.com/blog/2011/05/03/twitter-sentiment-surrounding-the-obl-events

======
orijing
It's not clear to me how you defined "happiness" on the vertical axis. Can you
elaborate more on that?

~~~
robhawkes
Hi orijing, I cover this in more detail elsewhere but the happiness is found
through the ANEW dataset. This dataset scores a few thousand English words
with sentiment values from 1 (very unhappy) to 9 (very happy). I find the
happiness value for each word in a tweet and then average that value by the
amount of words in a tweet to get the happiness value for each tweet.

~~~
dy
How do you get access to this type of data?

~~~
robhawkes
The current version of ANEW can only be accessed for academic research. I do
know that an older version is floating around in the open though, which they
attached to a research paper.

